

GTD with Painter Chuck Close: "Inspiration is for amateurs. I just get to work." - toffer
http://www.43folders.com/2008/01/11/working-close

======
eru
"I'm a nervous wreck. I'm a slob. I have no patience. And I'm rather lazy."

